# Gidget A Year in review + Santa pics :-)



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some Santa and Christmas photos as well as a few of my favorite photos from this year! Keep scrolling in to the next 3 or 4 replies to see all photos....























































The one she won Famous Chihuahua with 



























In a Chihuahua Cookie jar


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Peekaboo









watching mommy's every move









one of her favorite spots









the whole crew, let us in the swing









Chibi sleeping









Winning smallest dog at Bark in the Park Charlotte, NC









Posing with her friend Livia, also at Bark in the Park









With her Daddy









With our Mustang


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Just so sweet!









Rear view 









Another with her daddy









With her mom sophie, as you can see Sophie is still slim. No longer that obese girl we rescued









Sometimes Gidget comes with me to shoot pool. If you look really close you can see her eye shine in my pouch 









winning the costume contest as bat girl, in her bat mobile 









Then got 2nd place as Malibu Barbie at a Black Mtn, NC Halloween costume contest









with Daryl in TN


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My favorite photo of Gidget and her daddy









The whole pack









The whole pack in their buggy









checking out the view at a cruise in









With our Vet









Hope you enjoyed my year in review! I hope everyone has an amazing and blessed 2017


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

she is adorable, your whole pack is just brimming with cuteness. My favorite pic is the one of her inside the chi-jar. too funny.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you! The cookie jar one is one of my favorites as well


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww cuteness overload!! The two group ones near the end are especially cute! And the cookies jar one as well. lol


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

They look so cute!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

So much cuteness. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I love the one of all of them in the stroller. They look ready for an adventure!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so adorable. That reindeer outfit is soo cute! I wish I had one like that for Cuddles.
Gidget is so tiny. :love7:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww...........She is gorgeous and adorable. Your fur family is beautiful.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Love this! What a beautiful pack you have!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------

